# No sharks but thats OK



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Weekend getaway with Steve and Gary required a master plan. Drove down to Gloucester VA Friday night and stayed at my family house with a plan A to fish the Bay on Saturday and the Dragon on Sunday. With all the rain I was pretty sure the Dragon was a double chocolate latte and it was on Sunday. We managed a LGmouth or two but for the most part it was way too much water and the LGMouth liked the way back in the weeds hideouts.








But that was Sunday and now Saturday we headed out to start with some speckled trout in a feeder creek. I connected with a nice convict bass and sorta felt bad like I stole it. 








So after many speckled trout we headed out to the bay just in time get the out going tide. We loaded up with live bait and anchored up for some shark action. First rod goes down on chunk bait and almost spools it. WOW this fish could run.
Turns out to be a red drum. In total we caught and landed 4 reds 6 cow nosed rays and three southern rays. The biggest southern was about 60lbs. 
































Later Saturday evening we went back out for speckled and got this nice one.









Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

some good ole channel bass


----------

